# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Rodrigues Reef

## Paulo Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas

Bem depois de tanto tempo a projectar o meu 1º aquário marinho, aqui está ele já montado desde o dia 24 de Maio a ciclar, estou a tentar fazer tudo sem pressas, Tenho Feito as TPA e penso que neste momento está na altura de começar a adicionar vida, mas gostava de saber a vossa opinião o que devo colocar agora de inicio quer de equipa de limpeza , corais e peixes.

Setup do aquario:

*Tamanho:* 100*50*50 (c*l*h) com coluna seca externa

*Sump:* 50*50*40  (c*l*h)

*Escumador:* BM-Nac 7

*Circulação:* 2X SunSun 5000 l/h  aspecto a melhorar possivelmente por Koralias

*Iluminação:* 4 *24 W (2 brancas e 2 azuis)  (eu sei que é muito pouco mas vai ser para melhorar em breve)

*Retorno:* Aquamedic OR 2500    

Rocha é toda Morta  (estou a pensar adquirir 1kg de viva apenas para ter alga coralina)

Na Sump tenho carvão e 2 L de Siporax


Foto:




Fico agora a espera das vossas dicas em relação a que corais posso começar a introduzir e também em relação a  quantidade e espécies para a equipa de limpeza.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Ricardo,

Já começaram as algas a aparecer? Se sim quais?

Ao fim de um mês podes começar a introduzir lentamente a equipa de limpeza.

Quanto a corais e peixes ... bem, isso terás tu que decidir o que é que queres mantêr. Certo? o gosto é teu e de mais ninguém!
Tem é a paciência para ir colocando as coisas ao ritmo do teu aquário e da tua rotina de manutenção para provocares o mínimo de desiquilibrios possível.

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## MAURO PIRES

boas Paulo,

Como está o aquário agora?

----------

